# My Gen 4 mags rattle when they are fully loaded



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I bought a Gen 4 Glock 22 and they come with 3 mags from the factory, now the problem is 2 out of the 3 mags rattle when fully loaded. Now will the mags not rattle when I break them in of keep them loaded and let them sit for a while.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Sometimes if you give em a few good taps on something hard they will quit rattling.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

This will be reduced as they age, in my experience.

But as said above, you can tap them to slightly rearrange the ammo and eliminate (in most cases) the rattle. Hold the mag in one hand formed into a fist, with the top facing up, and your thumb on top of the top round. Put some pressure on the round with your thumb, then tap the base of the magazine on your other palm and release the thumb pressure when the rounds bounce down and then up. If you do this a few times, the rattle usually goes away (but not always).

I hate mag rattle too. Drives me up the wall. :smt076


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys but they still rattle I'm gonna let them sit fully loaded for a few weeks and take them to the range and then see what the outcome is.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This tends to be a quirk of double stack mags, some do it and some don't. When the rounds stack sometimes 2 on one side don't pressure the one in between and it can be a touch on the loose side, I've noticed it with mixed brass reloads in some guns that don't usually do it with factory ammo.

My USP 45 does it too, but they all do. The 9s and 40s I don't know, but the 45s are known for it.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

A simple trick I use when loading involves the mag loader helper thingy that comes with the gun. It helps to organize the rounds so the last one loads easier (when fully loading) and it helps eliminate rattle. All I do is use the gizmo to push the rounds down as far as they will go, release pressure, then repeat a few times. It's similar to a technique already mentioned. Works really well for getting the very last round in for those that don't download by one.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info I will try that trick tomorrow


----------

